# Error caused excel file to file in Use and read-only



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I've got Excel 2000. (Win98)
The PC froze / hung-up while in excel. Could only power off to restart.
Now when you access the file you get a message that the "file is in use" and can only be opened in read only mode.

*"When you open a file that is in use, you'll get a message that tells you the file must be opened in read-only mode. In some cases, you may get this message even though the file is definitely not in use. This can be caused by an Excel crash, in which the file was not released."*

The file was being accessed on another PC via a basic household network.
Our work around at present was to access the file in Read-only mode and save it as a new file. The old file still exists. I can't delete it as I get the same file in use message.

But, I'm still working on the older file to see if I can unlock it some how.
Tried the following:
1) Check/deleted temp files on the editing PC.
2) Checked the file attributes on the file (Note: the file did not have the "Read-only" attribute ticked)
3) Now checking the source PC for temp files.

Any direction greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Save yourself some time.
Open the old file.
Right-click a sheet tab and hit Select all sheets.
Right-click again and hit Move or Copy.
Choose the create a copy box, and from the dropdown, choose New book.
Save the new book. Make sure all is well. Delete the old book.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Issue Resolved:
When I checked the "source" PC for network connections, I found (using systems tools / Net Watcher) the "editing" PC was still showing as connected with the file open (Even after we rebooted the editing PC). I removed/deleted the connections and all appears right with the world. (I can access the file to edit)

Thnx DB for the tip regardless.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Cool!


----------

